# lowrance elite 5x hdi



## erik88 (6. Oktober 2013)

so wie schon im titel erwähnt wurde dreht sich der post um das elite 5x hdi....

nun wollt ich fragen ob schon erfahrungen gesammlt wurden....

ich selber fische von nem ruderbot meist auf zander, gewässer ist nen see der teifen bis zu 19 metern vorweißt.


nun bin ich hier auf ner seite gelandet wo das echo sehr billig angeboten wird..

http://www.topboote.com/tienda/electronica-1/gps-y-sondas/sondas-de-pesca/sondas-lowrance/lowrance-elite-5x-hdi-sonarnueva-sonda-lowrance-elite-5-con-sistema-hibrido-para-obtener-la-imagen-mas-completa-y-precisa-del-fondo-marino.

wo ist der haken?^^


----------



## STORM_2012 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre gibt es das bei schlageter für nen 10ner mehr.
Günstig ist es ja nur ohne Geber.


----------



## erik88 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*

ja das normale und das dsi gibts dort für nen  zehner mer... aber das ist ja das hdi und das fängt normal bei 420 an....

nen geber ist ja anscheinend dabei


----------



## Keilexter (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*

Hi, 
das ist schon ein tolles Angebot. Bei Schlageter steht es mit G
eber für 429,- drinn.


----------



## Zanderschreck71 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*



Keilexter schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist schon ein tolles Angebot. Bei Schlageter steht es mit G
> eber für 429,- drinn.



Komischerweise wird es dort 2 x geführt :-o
Sind doch identisch oder hab ich was übersehen ?


http://www.echolotzentrum-discount....x-Hdi-Color-2D-mit-DownScan-Imaging--755.html


----------



## Fordfan (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*



Hepman schrieb:


> oder hab ich was übersehen ?


 
JA, es gibt 2 Modelle - eines mit GPS-Kartenplotter und eines ohne GPS-Kartenplotter (wie bei den Vorgängern Elite-5 und Elite-5 DSI auch schon).

Die Unterscheidung liegt auch im Namen der Geräte. Es gibt das Elite 5 und das Elite 5x. Die Geräte mit einem x (oder m) im Namen sind "reine" Echolote, die Geräte ohne einen Zusatz hinter der Zahl sind Kombigeräte - Echolot inkl. GPS-Kartenplotter. Die Zahl im Namen bedeutet immer die Bildschirmgröße in Zoll (Elite-5 = 5" Bildschirm, Elite-4 = 4" (3,5 Zoll) Bildschirm.


Gruß René #h


----------



## Fordfan (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*



erik88 schrieb:


> nun bin ich hier auf ner seite gelandet wo das echo sehr billig angeboten wird..
> 
> http://www.topboote.com/tienda/elec...agen-mas-completa-y-precisa-del-fondo-marino.
> 
> wo ist der haken?^^


 
Der Haken! - es handelt sich nicht um das neue (2013) HDI (dem Bild nach!) sondern um das reine DSI Model (keine Fischfinderfunktion) welches nicht mehr hergestellt wird!

Bei dem HDI wirst du noch ca. 80-100 € drauflegen müssen.

Mal ehrlich, hab mir mal die Seite angeschaut, da ist einiges durcheinander. Glaube nicht das da einer weiß, was die wirklich verkaufen (Sitz der Firma - Spanien, Barcelona).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*



erik88 schrieb:


> so wie schon im titel erwähnt wurde dreht sich der post um das elite 5x hdi....
> 
> nun wollt ich fragen ob schon erfahrungen gesammlt wurden....
> 
> ...


 also habe dieses gerät seit ca 2jahren das erste wurde wegen schwitzwasser umgetauscht...das 2 hatte auch mal aber nur kurz und das bei regen mit starker Hitze also bis jetzt funzt es.ein starkes gerät was über zoom und bildqualität nix zu wünschen übrig lässt.im winter war sogar die sprungschicht zuerkennen im wasser.nur schade das es nicht in farbe ist aber dann wäre das mit der sprungschicht nicht möglich. siehe zu das du es so günstig wie möglich bekommst und dann kaufe es du machst kein fehler.


----------



## erik88 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*

Solche Bewertungen hört man doch gern:-D

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## Seewolf 01 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*



esox02 schrieb:


> also habe dieses gerät seit ca 2jahren das erste wurde wegen schwitzwasser umgetauscht...das 2 hatte auch mal aber nur kurz und das bei regen mit starker Hitze also bis jetzt funzt es.ein starkes gerät was über zoom und bildqualität nix zu wünschen übrig lässt.im winter war sogar die sprungschicht zuerkennen im wasser.nur schade das es nicht in farbe ist aber dann wäre das mit der sprungschicht nicht möglich. siehe zu das du es so günstig wie möglich bekommst und dann kaufe es du machst kein fehler.




das musst du mir mal erklären#c wieso sehe ich bei Farbe
keine Sprungschicht?


----------



## Fordfan (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*



esox02 schrieb:


> ...im winter war sogar die sprungschicht zuerkennen im wasser.nur schade das es nicht in farbe ist aber dann wäre das mit der sprungschicht nicht möglich...


 
das möchte ich auch gern mal wissen, warum mit einem Farbgerät die Sprungschicht nicht erkennbar sein sollte! |kopfkrat
Meines Wissens nach, und da bin ich mir 99% sicher, gibt es die Sprungschicht nur in der warmen Jahreszeit ca. ab Mai-Juni bis zu den ersten Herbststürmen, die das Wasser dann kräftig durcheinander wirbeln. Ansonsten ist die Suche nach Sprungschichten eigentlich vergeblich! |kopfkrat 
Liege ich falsch könnt Ihr mich ruhig korrigieren.

Gruß Rene


----------



## erik88 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: lowrance elite 5x hdi*

Sprungschicht hin oder her:-D ich behaupte mal das ich das Gerät ohne Bedenken kaufen kann?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------

